# 12 feet's Jack Skellington and jester puppet



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's the finished jack and the jester.

Video coming soon, head move from side to side and the jester move as well (FCG style)


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Thats one nice looking Jack youve got there. Great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the best Jacks I've seen - you've captured his tall lean look perfectly.

Took me a second to realize he's holding the lines for the jester. I'm really wanting to see the video of this pair in action.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They look great, i'm looking forward to seeing the video


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Are you not the one that has the cool ghost in the front yard. You know we want to see that.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

perfect! If Jack had a Halloween toy it would be an evil jester puppet!


----------

